# استمتع بصوت الطبيعة الساحرة على جهازك!



## marcelino (15 أبريل 2011)

*استمتع بصوت الطبيعة الساحرة على جهازك!*


*تُدخِل أصوات الطبيعة الراحة النفسية عادةً في نفوسنا، فكم واحداً منا يستمتع بصوت هدير البحر أو زخات المطر مع تغريد طيور النورس؟!*
*
 تستطيع سماع هذه الأصوات على جهازك من خلال هذا الموقع البسيط:*

​ 
*




*​ 
​​ 
*كل ما عليك فعله هو اختيار المزيج الذي تود سماعه ما بين أصوات البحر أو المطر أو النار أو غيرها من المظاهر الطبيعية، مع أصوات الطيور والحيوانات وبعض المقاطع المنوعة. والجميل أن الموقع يتيح لك اختيار نسبة مزج كل صوت من الأصوات فيما تسمعه فتستطيع مثلاً زيادة صوت هدير البحر وتقليل صوت تغريد طيور النورس من خلال المؤشرات التي تظهر تحت كل صوت.
مزيج جميل يمكن أن تستفيد منه لإراحة أعصابك في جو عمل متوتر أو وأنت تدرس!*


*لزيارة الموقع:: اضــــغط هنـــا*​


----------



## ebn.yaso3 (15 أبريل 2011)

جاري التجربة 
شكرا ليك


----------



## haidy salah (16 أبريل 2011)

* GAMILA AWY *


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

ebn.yaso3 قال:


> جاري التجربة
> شكرا ليك




*شكرا يا جميل نورت
*​


----------



## marcelino (17 أبريل 2011)

haidy salah قال:


> * GAMILA AWY *



*ثانكس مرورك نورتى*​


----------



## بايبل333 (17 أبريل 2011)

*شكرررررررررررررررا ماروسلينوووووووووو*


----------



## marcelino (30 مايو 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *شكرررررررررررررررا ماروسلينوووووووووو*




*ثاااااانكس يا جميل نووورت
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 يونيو 2011)

*حلوة جدا جدا*​


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حلوة جدا جدا*​




*ثانكس ايرينى نورتى
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2011)

*تحححححححححفه يا مارسوووووو​*


----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تحححححححححفه يا مارسوووووو​*




ثانكس مرورك وتقييمك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يونيو 2011)

فعلا جميـــل جدااا شكرااااااا​


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2011)

*وااااااااااو رائعة كتيييييير 
مرررررسي مارسيلينو  ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (17 يونيو 2011)

*مريييحة لدرجة
ميرسيييي مارسلينو
*​


----------



## marcelino (28 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> فعلا جميـــل جدااا شكرااااااا​




شكرا ليك يا باشا نورت​


----------



## rimonda (28 يونيو 2011)

رائعة يا مارسيلينوووووووووووتسلم ايديك


----------



## داود 2010 (12 أكتوبر 2011)

بجد روعة شكرا


----------



## christin (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*جميل جدا يامارسو
شكرا ليك​*


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *وااااااااااو رائعة كتيييييير
> مرررررسي مارسيلينو  ​*




شكرا .. نورتى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 نوفمبر 2011)

تحفه اوووووى


----------

